# buying cbd vape juice is a waste ?



## Angelus (6/1/22)

hi all

For health reasons i have been looking into this, not as a cure or anything but just as a buddy to go along with my medication. To get you all in the loop almost 2years ago i had an epileptic fit and have been on medication ever since and i haven't had another fit either so we hoping it never comes back, i also have other issues like anxiety and stress ect basically these are all intertwined ... oh and back pain

what i don't get is i have read that or rather as per this calculator my daily intake supposed to be 125mg.

On the bottle it recommends to not use more then 20mg daily dose with a ratio of 0.4mg/ml. Using a cbd juice i bought a while ago as example. In theory to get to 125mg i would need 5 bottles of a 25mg/60mil bottle. how on earth is a person supposed to vape all of that in one day. This also works out to R250 per day if each bottle is R50.

Obviously there are other options to purchase out there that have bigger mg/ml . If we look at a juice that is 300mg/30ml then its just over 2 days use. The daily goal would be the same but the strength at this ratio is obviously higher, so 10mg/ml this time and to get to 125mg daily it would be 12,5ml of vape which is say u got a 4ml tank would work out to 3.1 tanks. These seems doable BUT is it money doable ? Is it stock doable ?

Also I have read people advise that a person should buy a certain device for this product and well surely a mod/atty is a mod/atty and it shouldn't make a difference or does it.

Cant even DIY it I'm sure I saw the base a while ago but now cant see it anywhere.

Perhaps there is a market but no supply or little supply because of ingredients cost which leads to little stock in store and then quick "sold outs"


----------



## Hooked (6/1/22)

Angelus said:


> hi all
> 
> For health reasons i have been looking into this, not as a cure or anything but just as a buddy to go along with my medication. To get you all in the loop almost 2years ago i had an epileptic fit and have been on medication ever since and i haven't had another fit either so we hoping it never comes back, i also have other issues like anxiety and stress ect basically these are all intertwined ... oh and back pain
> 
> ...



I don't know anything about how much CBD you should be vaping per day. You said that your "my daily intake supposed to be 125mg" . What type of intake are they referring to? Capsules; CBD mixed with vape juice? And would it make a difference? I don't know and it would be interesting to find out.

With repect to a mod, apparently CBD should be vaped at about 20W or so. If the wattage is higher than that the CBD burns, rendering it ineffective. This is what I was told by someone at a well-known vape shop years ago. I don't know anything more than that.

The wattage is the reason why they say you need a special device for CBD. You don't. If your mod and coil are capable of vaping at such a low wattage, you're fine. If not, just get a pod kit. If it's one with variable wattage, just adjust the wattage. If it doesn't have variable wattage then go ahead and vape CBD with it. The pod kits which don't have variable wattage are all a low wattage of approx. 12W - 15W, so it's no problem.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Slick (6/1/22)

Angelus said:


> hi all
> 
> For health reasons i have been looking into this, not as a cure or anything but just as a buddy to go along with my medication. To get you all in the loop almost 2years ago i had an epileptic fit and have been on medication ever since and i haven't had another fit either so we hoping it never comes back, i also have other issues like anxiety and stress ect basically these are all intertwined ... oh and back pain
> 
> ...


@YeOldeOke sells CBD juice,he has certificates and all regarding purity and stuff,not sure if he can comment in this section or not but you can send him a PM or try calling him during office hours

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## blujeenz (6/1/22)

Angelus said:


> hi all
> 
> Cant even DIY it I'm sure I saw the base a while ago but now cant see it anywhere.



Are you talking about EJmix? 
as you say, seems to be unavailable locally.

Even the 500mg offering from Vaperite would only last you 4 days, at R700 a pop, you're going to need long arms and deep pockets.

Seems to me your only real option is to grow your own base product, extract it with Herbasol and find some pharmaceutical PEG (200, 300, 400).

I would imagine a mesh style RDA or RTA would play best with a home brew juice, from a cotton coil gunking perspective.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Angelus (7/1/22)

Hooked said:


> I don't know anything about how much CBD you should be vaping per day. You said that your "my daily intake supposed to be 125mg" . What type of intake are they referring to? Capsules; CBD mixed with vape juice? And would it make a difference? I don't know and it would be interesting to find out.
> 
> With repect to a mod, apparently CBD should be vaped at about 20W or so. If the wattage is higher than that the CBD burns, rendering it ineffective. This is what I was told by someone at a well-known vape shop years ago. I don't know anything more than that.
> 
> The wattage is the reason why they say you need a special device for CBD. You don't. If your mod and coil are capable of vaping at such a low wattage, you're fine. If not, just get a pod kit. If it's one with variable wattage, just adjust the wattage. If it doesn't have variable wattage then go ahead and vape CBD with it. The pod kits which don't have variable wattage are all a low wattage of approx. 12W - 15W, so it's no problem.



hi @Hooked 

the 125mg is the amount of cbd that is suggested as per the calculator i was using.

there are many ways to use cbd, it does make a difference on what product you buy ie there area cbd sweets, cbd shots and cbd's oil's. another point of information where there is a close cohesiveness is to do with absorption, this is where what you chose to use comes in, because say you use sweets or a cbd shot, because it will be going through your digestive system it is said that on average cbd taken orally has an absorption of 5-10%, because our digestive system destroys the cbd. whereas with cbd vape there is a quicker absorption rate because i think it is going directly to our lungs and then to the bloodstream and then allows an absorption of 34-56%

for the mod yeah well then my wattage is to high lol i got it at 45/50 watts, i've read the same on a few sites about this aswell. so atleast there is some sort of cohesiveness on that.

but yes i would much prefer to use a normal mod. what is also a factor is how much cbd i intend using, so say i buy a 300mg/30ml bottle, that means there is 30mg/1ml then say you want to use 90mg per day for your dose means 3 x 1ml on each session. which means you will then need an atty that can take 1ml and have the wick wicked. but all of that is relative to the total amount of cbd in the bottle and the size of the bottle ie the total cbd/ml

@Slick yes thanks we have connected

@blujeenz i havent come across them thanks i'll go look them up

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (7/1/22)

Angelus said:


> hi @Hooked
> 
> the 125mg is the amount of cbd that is suggested as per the calculator i was using.
> 
> ...



Thanks @Angelus - your explanation of the absorption rate is very interesting!


----------



## LeislB (13/3/22)

Perhaps you should look into a product like delta 8? Contact @JurgensSt who sells them or @Mauritz55 for more info

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Richard Labuschagne (26/7/22)

Angelus said:


> hi all
> 
> For health reasons i have been looking into this, not as a cure or anything but just as a buddy to go along with my medication. To get you all in the loop almost 2years ago i had an epileptic fit and have been on medication ever since and i haven't had another fit either so we hoping it never comes back, i also have other issues like anxiety and stress ect basically these are all intertwined ... oh and back pain
> 
> ...


Good Day Angelus
I see this thread is from January already but i would like to reply to it anyway and maybe give some others some ideas in terms of CBD and CBD products and vape.
I have done research on CBD and CBD products for almost a year now 

Lets look at the dosages and the recommended CBD amounts per day as well as how to determine what is in your vape juice. It is quiet simple actually and i will use our vape juice as example
on the COA it says 17mg of CBD PER ml we bottle in 30 ml bottles therefore the CBD content is 480 mg of CBD in the bottle.
The maximum recommended CBD is 20 mg per day which works out to vaping a ml a day.
Things to remember with CBD vape and other CBD products
1. Always check for the 2 COA first is the COA from the CBD supplier either from the US of A or china to prove the CBD % Quality and purity 99% and above is expectable and also the proof of the THC Content is below 0,03% the second is a COA after the product is mixed by a local Lab or if it is a imported product like KOI from a lab usually ACS in America

As for the devices and device can be used but on mods set it on a low setting, the PG and VG is mixed at a much higher PG % as the PG is the carrier for the CBD and therefore does not make massive clouds of smoke.

Last on the supply and cost yes CBD is expensive and can only be imported as and only as far as i know there is no local manufacturer of CBD both isolate or oil (broad spectrum) so yes supply can sometime be low.
Thank You
Richard

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

